# Paid deposit of €3k for solid wood carcass kitchen, but discovered later it was mdf?



## hoganpoly (2 Aug 2008)

i paid a deposit of 3000 for a solid wood carcass kitchen only to discover that i was not getting solid wood but mdf instead, tried to recover my cash deposit but outlet refused point blank, i only got a reciept for my deposit and a kitchen planner print out of said kitchen but no contract was signed by me , do i have a case for the return of my deposit.....


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: deposit query*



hoganpoly said:


> i paid a deposit of 3000 for a solid wood carcass kitchen only to discover that i was not getting solid wood but mdf instead


How come this happened - i.e. that you put a deposit down for one thing but only found out later that it was not what you thought?


> do i have a case for the return of my deposit.....


Depends on the above I would imagine? Check or contact www.consumerconnect.ie for advice perhaps?


----------



## hoganpoly (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: deposit query*

the dispute really is that the kitchen outlet promised solid carcasses but we found out they were mdf, to date he has not given me my deposit back and has become abusive so looking like legal route , my question is if i have no contract signed with terms and conditions recarding deposit have i a strong case for return of same


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: deposit query*



hoganpoly said:


> the dispute really is that the kitchen outlet promised solid carcasses


Promised where? Advertisement, brochure, verbally etc.


> to date he has not given me my deposit back and has become abusive


How exactly?


> so looking like legal route


Maybe check www.consumerconnect.ie / _NCA_? 


> my question is if i have no contract signed with terms and conditions recarding deposit have i a strong case for return of same


Your payment of the deposit may have established some sort of contract in spite of not signing anything.


----------



## hoganpoly (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: deposit query*

thinking of taking it to small claims court,was verbally told carcasses were solid wood,i didnt sign anything so have  i a "contract" i wonder


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2008)

hoganpoly said:


> i didnt sign anything so have  i a "contract" i wonder


I suspect that you have.



hoganpoly said:


> i only got a reciept for my deposit and a kitchen planner print out of said kitchen


Did the printout specify the composition of the units?


----------



## hoganpoly (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: deposit query*

printout didnt specify composition of units only type i.e character oak


----------



## Joe1234 (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Paid deposit of €3k for solid wood carcass kitchen, but discovered later it was m*

Is the max limit for the small claims court not 2k?  If so, then you probably would not be able to use that route.


----------



## citizen22 (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: Paid deposit of €3k for solid wood carcass kitchen, but discovered later it was m*

hi, 
while not answering your query, be aware that mdf is banned in some countries as it is a health hazard, fine dust causes cancer, hope you were not exposed to this fine dust while the units were being installed, ireland has still not got around to banning it, 

regards
c22


----------



## jhegarty (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: Paid deposit of €3k for solid wood carcass kitchen, but discovered later it was m*



citizen22 said:


> hi,
> while not answering your query, be aware that mdf is banned in some countries as it is a health hazard, fine dust causes cancer, hope you were not exposed to this fine dust while the units were being installed, ireland has still not got around to banning it,
> 
> regards
> c22



what countries have banned mdf ?


----------



## PetrolHead (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Paid deposit of €3k for solid wood carcass kitchen, but discovered later it was m*



citizen22 said:


> ...be aware that mdf is banned in some countries as it is a health hazard, fine dust causes cancer...


 

Rubbish... MDF is not banned anywhere and while the dust and more particularly the formaldehyde bonding agents can be an irritant they are only on the GPMU list of 'potential carcinogens'.

Get your facts straight!!!


----------



## berflan (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Paid deposit of €3k for solid wood carcass kitchen, but discovered later it was m*

Think some of you guys have lost the thread and are not really helping hoganpoly out.  
Hoganpoly, I guess it will be your word against theirs regarding the statement of selling you solid versus mdf.  Are you sure that you have not signed anything?   Did you discover the error within a cooling-off period?  If I handed over €3k I would certainly want some sort of contract.


----------

